# 2 Males 10 months old not really getting on?



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

Batfink and Stuart Little arrived with their female friend Paige who I had to seperate them from as she was obviously pregnant. I've only had them for 2 weeks but they don't seem to get on very well is this because I've taken Paige away??

They tumble around the cage squeaking a fair bit and never sleep in the same place - are these bad signs?

They're in a small cage right now while I clean them out and they're grooming each other but this is the first time I've seen them be nice to each other.

Any ideas??

PS I've only been told they're around 10 months old I really have no way of knowing :roll:


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

No, if anything the presence of a female will make them fight more. Have they drawn blood at all? This is a sign that you need to separate.


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

To be honest I was gob smacked when the 2 boys arrived with Paige and the lady said they'd been living happily together :?

No blood has been drawn but Batfink does have 2 tiny tufts of fur missing from his rump, I thought it was his colouring but it's definiately fur-loss.

I've put them both back into "their" cage and they're busy making seperate nests


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

By the sounds of it they are not getting on too well then. Keep a close eye on them as you may well need to separate.


----------

